# Temporary Resident Permit-do I qualify ?



## cape penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello,

My partner has been offered a job in Cape Town by a South African company (not as an expat). We are currently living in France, he is French, I am American but I have a 10 year French residency card. If he takes the job, the company is arranging his work visa but we have been told I have to take care of the necessary steps to procure my own visa. From what I have already read, it appears I would be asking for a temporary resident permit ? We are not married, but we have been living together for more than 3 years (both names on lease) and have what in France is called a certificate of concubinage. 

Is this enough to be considered life partners ? Is this type of permit routinely issued ? I would really like to hear from people that have gotten one of these. When I was moving to France years ago I applied for a long-term visa from them in similiar circumstances and it was denied. In my application I had all the items requested, followed all the instructions of the french consulate (I had spoken to them on the phone several times) and then my application was denied (I was told long-term visas weren't often granted). I would really like to avoid the situation of us both quitting our jobs here just to find out I can't get a visa.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------

